# Introduction to NDT



## سيد صلاح الصاوى (10 مايو 2009)

هذا البحث مقدمة عن الاختبارات الغير اتلافية
اسال الله ان يكون فيه الافادة


----------



## وائل عبده (11 مايو 2009)

جزاك الله خيراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## asal_80_77 (16 مايو 2009)

*اشكرك علي الموضوع*

:63:لا املك سو ان اقول لك تسلم علي الموضوع ده بس ياريت لو عندك معلومات اكتر عن الاختبارت الغير اتلافيه:75:


----------



## فاتنة (27 مايو 2009)

جزاك الله خير جزاء على هذا العمل المفيد


----------



## waleed_ ghost (7 يونيو 2009)

الله يباركلك على هذا العمل الطيب


----------



## عين الذيبه (8 يونيو 2009)

Many Thanks
good material in deed


----------



## العرفي (9 يونيو 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا اخى وزادك الله حرصا وعلما


----------



## ود الخضر (20 أغسطس 2009)

*Ndt*

أريد معلومات وكتب عن NDT level 1&2 وشكرا


----------



## على زين ا (24 أغسطس 2009)

*أريد معلومات وكتب عن NDT level 1&2 وشكرا يا ريت فى أسرع وقت *​


----------



## رايه11 (1 مارس 2010)

*جزاك الله خيرا اخى وزادك الله حرصا وعلما*​


----------



## hussain_m_s (21 يناير 2012)

Thank you


----------



## basharawaad (10 مارس 2013)

شكراً يا أخي على هذا المجهود الرائع


----------



## basharawaad (20 مارس 2013)

*جزاك الله خيرا اخى*


----------



## MrEngine (19 مايو 2013)

شكرا على الملف وجوزيت خيرا على المجهود


----------

